# How bad is rain for my suit?



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

How bad is the rain for a suit? 

How much of an impact does water actually have on pure wool? 

Should contact be avoided at all costs, or is the occassional sprinkle a manageable inconvenience with no irrecoverable lasting consequences?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

You could have problems with the pockets and other interior pieces if you got one really wet, but wool's natural oils can take a bit of rain.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

It's the lining and the like that water can ruin. It's wool that lets the sheep live outdoors in all kind of weather.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

how wonderful :icon_smile:


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*rain*

pure water will not hurt. if its a good fabric then it will only need a repressing. in the city the first moments of the rain will contain some sort of polution, {and we breath it} after that it will be clean water.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

If it is a fused coat, soaking and drying could cause the fusing to bubble a bit.


----------

